
Intelligent chatbots could automate away nearly all of commercial interactions - nopinsight
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/11/14/magazine/tech-design-ai-chatbot.html
======
elocinstr8t
Well, as long as they won't replace me and my job, or other people's jobs for
that matter, then I don't see any problem with this. They could make our jobs
easier tbh.

